# FF vs FFF ?



## bacon6 (May 24, 2008)

what is the difference in FF vs FFF and which should you be using in muzzleloader rifles?


----------



## Stan in SC (May 24, 2008)

The more "F's",the finer the powder.The finer the powder,the faster it burns.Most recommend "FF" in muzzleloader rifles.In my rifle I use "FFF" after a lot of range experimentation with both powders because I find I get faster more even ignition with "FFF".
Stan


----------



## JohnK3 (May 24, 2008)

HOWEVER, stay away from FFFFg unless you're shooting a flintlock and use it for priming.


----------



## bacon6 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back


----------



## bearpugh (May 25, 2008)

generally ff for rifle, fff for pistol


----------



## NOYDB (May 25, 2008)

If you are going to try the American Pioneer powder, start with the FFFg. Their granules are bigger for some reason and the FFg is hard to measure consistantly.


----------



## whitworth (May 25, 2008)

*Uses of various sizes*

Goex recommends

GOEX FFg  	RIFLE
GOEX FFFg 	PISTOL

I've been using FFg in a 50 cal. flintlock, Thompson Center, for over 30 years.  
I recall they made a smaller .45 cal. that they recommended FFFg.


Like everything else, you work up your loads and don't start with a maximum. 

Over the years I start with what is recommended by the manufacturers.  No use in attempting to reinvent the wheel, right out of the gate.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 29, 2008)

3FG is the faster burning of the 2, more pressure, more velocity, cleaner burning.
If you have a factory recommended load for 2F and you want to try 3F, back off the measured amount by 20%. Notice I said "Measured" not weighed. Not the same thing.
I use 3F in all my rifles. From .40 to .54.
No desire to change.


----------



## Redleaf (May 31, 2008)

For roundballs,  fffg is usually going to foul less and produce suitable velocities and accuracy in guns of .58 cal and under.  For bullet shooting,  you really need to try both.  In my experience, one will work better than the other in any particular gun and there's no rhyme or reason as to which one it will be.  Either one will work good enough for hunting, but one will be more accutate and foul less. Most of "fouling" issues are more a function of the bore condition than just the powder though.  I have not seen a factory made gun that would not benefit greatly from a lapping job as far as fouling goes.  I'm talking about "real" black powder,  not the artificial stuff.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 31, 2008)

*Redleaf*

I sent you a pm about lapping.


----------

